# MGLS



## Dene (Dec 9, 2007)

Has anyone given MGLS a serious attempt for One-Handed? All the 2-gens would be really good for algorithm speed. Could somebody that knows all the algorithms for it give it a try? It would be brilliant to see it in action as well (hint hint  ).


----------



## hdskull (Dec 10, 2007)

Justin Adsuara and Lucas Garron might've.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 10, 2007)

I know Justin used it in a recent weekly competition. I think he was sub 30, or not, which proves it works pretty well.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm in the process of redesigning the MGLS database. (The test index is here, if you care to see.)

Im going to add some more information and note that MGLS seems to be excellent for OH and big cubes. 2-gen is fast for OH, and if you've seen Frank turning a 5x5x5, you'll note that a firm grip allows for best speed with 2-gen (alignment is less of an issue) -for a 7x7x7, 2-gen is even better.
I'm not sure if there's any significant improvement over Fridrich for 3x3x3, but we'll see. I'm working on it.
Anyhow, I adopted MGLS to see what it could do, and the apparent potential is encouraging. Imagine what happens if a few cubers use it and each is on the hunt for fast algs. 

The thing is, ELS is comparable to last slot and CLS to OLL.
Theoretically, CLS has a lower move-count than OLL. However, you an choose longer algs for better speed, efficiency, confort, smoothness, etc.
So, either you use fewer moves or faster algs. (And seriously, the number of algs is not that bad compared to Fridrich, especially if you take into account mirrors.)

Now, here's the great part: What if you had the choice of replacing _any_ of your OLL algorithms with a 2-gen alg? Your worst cases will magically turn into a 14-move 2-gen (or maybe a 10-move 3-gen alg). MGLS is like that. At first, I shied away from unnecessary 2-gen, but I'm switching over. It's great. 

For OH, CLS has a lot of nice 2-gen cases. Most of my OH is bad (that's mostly just cause I haven't refined and practiced), and I tend tend to make devastating mistakes, but there are enough nice cases that in my 30sec averages there is always a really low 20 (and you can make your ELS easier through care on F2L).
My official 21.71 and 20.93 OH solves were that way. The 20.93 was also a PLL skip, but CLS was ridiculously fast; I had replaced a very bad alg (-23) with a much nicer one. The rest of my solves at Berkeley were bad, though, due to PLL, some leftover bad CLS algs (I still haven't relearned some from my original set), and other issues...

(By the way, I've done two 29.xx OH averages...)


----------



## Dene (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes, all the 2-gen cases would make OH really quick and easy. Once I've finished learning all the OLL I will move onto MGLS, and hopefully by later next year there will be quite a few other people changing as well, and showing some real speed using MGLS. This is my aim, although I'm not sure if I'll be averaging sub-25 OH by the end of next year. It is certain though, that MGLS shows more potential than Fridrich in OH, although Fridrich always does seem to pull through all barriers  .


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 11, 2007)

Dene said:


> Has anyone given MGLS a serious attempt for One-Handed? All the 2-gens would be really good for algorithm speed. Could somebody that knows all the algorithms for it give it a try? It would be brilliant to see it in action as well (hint hint  ).



Hello, I use MGLS, and it is currently my main method, and I think it is a wonderful method, the reasons have been stated here already  I have done a few 16.xx averages with it, and sometimes the cases can become quite nice. As stated by others, since CLS replaces OLL, you can think of it as '2-gen OLL', which is very nice. I think that it can eventually become as fast as CFOP, maybe even faster. We'll see. 



masterofthebass said:


> I know Justin used it in a recent weekly competition. I think he was sub 30, or not, which proves it works pretty well.



It was sub-40, which is not uncommon for me now. Last night I had a 32.xx average one-handed, and I'm sure sub-30 is not too far away. I wonder how fast I'd be with normal sized hands XD


----------



## Dene (Dec 11, 2007)

I don't suppose a video of you using MGLS (OH or both) is available? It would be great to see  .


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 11, 2007)

Dene said:


> I don't suppose a video of you using MGLS (OH or both) is available? It would be great to see  .



http://youtube.com/watch?v=GCVehoZLixg 

This is a video of myself speedsolving with MGLS. CLS is at 00:15, you can see the edges oriented... OH vid with MGLS coming someday


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 11, 2007)

MGLS?, hmmm, looks a bit like the L2L method:

Link


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 4, 2010)

somehow this just got bumped on the home page for me. Nonetheless, I guess it's better than 95% of today's discussions, so let's go for it.

Personally, I've slowly been learning CLS, and when a nice case comes up in OH, I find it's quite fun.

Because I do RH OH, and haven't really bothered to mirror algs, etc, I've just done a z', then the alg regularly. I've gotten used to U being R and L being U. It's fun.


----------



## Escher (Jun 4, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> somehow this just got bumped on the home page for me. Nonetheless, I guess it's better than 95% of today's discussions, so let's go for it.
> 
> Personally, I've slowly been learning CLS, and when a nice case comes up in OH, I find it's quite fun.
> 
> Because I do RH OH, and haven't really bothered to mirror algs, etc, I've just done a z', then the alg regularly. I've gotten used to U being R and L being U. It's fun.



Ben and then Blake bumped it, then deleted their posts.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 4, 2010)

Escher said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > somehow this just got bumped on the home page for me. Nonetheless, I guess it's better than 95% of today's discussions, so let's go for it.
> ...


nonetheless, DISCUSSION!


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 4, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> MGLS?, hmmm, looks a bit like the L2L method:
> 
> Link




Sort of. I wouldn't say they're that related though. I always think of MGLS as an advanced 8355 now.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 4, 2010)

He knows and uses full MGLS.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 4, 2010)

Escher said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > somehow this just got bumped on the home page for me. Nonetheless, I guess it's better than 95% of today's discussions, so let's go for it.
> ...



We didn't delete our posts, the admins did


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 4, 2010)

I've decided to create a separate thread not full of cancer. Until then (later tonight), please, erm, continue or something, but save anything good for laterz. 
nlCuber22: :e That video. I like.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm gonna try to finish learning CLS before Nats :3
~55/104 so far


----------



## Dene (Jun 5, 2010)

I have to be honest, I have no idea what my "hint hint" was >.<


----------

